# Ravin Users - tell us your thoughts... good and bad!



## Jim Boyd (Dec 6, 2017)

Guys, 

If you are a Ravin user or have shot the R9 / R15, please tell us your thoughts.  

Listing pros and cons would be awesome. 

Know the cost is a serious issue. 

My Parker is 380 FPS so I would not see a remarkable change in speed. 

Many thanks !


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 7, 2017)

looking forward to some reviews as i am seriously considering getting a Ravin.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2017)

Don’t see anyone with experience yet!

I am gonna put the Parker up for sale and if it goes, I will def get the R9 or R15. 

Want to shoot them first and then make up my mind.


----------



## Sundays Money (Dec 7, 2017)

jim those bruisers on your cam will be well in range with ravin

just shot out to 80 today freehand with the r9 very accurate


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2017)

*Great report!*

Darn Larry, great report!

Found a few misplaced cam cards from Illinois yesterday and have some other 135-160 on there. 

Hoping some make it through all of the shotgun and ML seasons. 

Think I am going to have the Ravin even if the Parker does not sell - may even sacrifice my much beloved 7mm-08 if I have to. Heck, it is the only deer rifle I have now but it has been in the closet for 3 years or more. 

Love to hear future reports!!


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm with you Jim Boyd - I GOTTA HAVE ONE. Maybe around April time frame.........saving pennies, birthday, work bonus, hiding money from wife, etc. etc.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 8, 2017)

*I don’t need one - but I want one!*

I know it is a true sickness, but come on November!

I am putting together my 2018 Illinois team as we speak and I have ordered 5 new Millenniums for the farm.


----------



## oppthepop (Dec 8, 2017)

Any spots left?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 9, 2017)

As with any new tech, it's a good idea to wait and see what pops up after these bows have been in the market for a while. Presently there is a government issued recall in Canada related to issues with the trigger. It has not become a recall in the US as of yet but definitely something to keep an eye on. If you like the Ravin because of the new features, stay tuned for the new bow coming in Jan by Excalibur. Think you are going to like it


----------



## South Man (Dec 10, 2017)

Lot of reports over on Archery Talk. Frankly, I got the TenPoint Phantom RCX and couldn't be happier. Time will tell if Ravin will be a name brand of top quality and dependibility


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 10, 2017)

Great feedback guys - thanks !!!

Will watch Excalibur!


----------



## South Man (Dec 10, 2017)

Jim Boyd said:


> Darn Larry, great report!
> 
> Found a few misplaced cam cards from Illinois yesterday and have some other 135-160 on there.
> 
> ...



Any openings?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys - the farm is only 307 acres. 

I bow hunt it and have a shotgun crew. 

I am waiting on my 2017 shotgun crew to determine if they want to return. 

If not, I will then be looking for someone to take the shotgun / late Archery. 

Unfortunately I already have a few folks that have asked about 2018 shotgun.  

Thanks!


----------



## rako (Dec 11, 2017)

2 guys on my lease bought the R-15's this year. They really seem to like them, but it would seem really hard for me to justify the cost and besides I prefer my compound.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 12, 2017)

I've got the R9.  No complaints at all.  Pretty neat crossbow as well.


----------



## desperadoteam (Jan 4, 2018)

Have the R-15 and love it. Very narrow, love the crank and ability to uncock silently. Hit quarters out to 70 yards. Havent shot it beyond 70 yards.  Shot a giant at 60 yards with a 4 blade expandable and complete pass thru


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 4, 2018)

Bought the R15 and am very pleased. Shoots 1" groups at 50 yds and 4" groups at 100 yds. My only gripe is that it requires a much heavier duty block target. I learned the hard way after shooting through a Block target at 50 yards and through a Morrell Yellowjacket bag target at 100 yds. These things are wicked fast.


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 4, 2018)

good thread Jim I've been looking at getting one also, shoulder seems to be giving out so may be time, this feedback is helpful


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 4, 2018)

Great reports guys!!!

I am seriously trying to figure out how to work one into the budget. 

Glad to hear from folks that are shooting them and have hunted with them. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 4, 2018)

PS my shotgun crew returned so the farm is sewn up for 2018. 

One of my buddies is coming up for a week of Archery and will help split up my time there. 


Thanks!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 4, 2018)

There is a bow that will be introduced next week that will be worth looking at before a purchase of a Ravin. Imagine the sheer 4 wheel drive durability of an Excalibur with the added feature of an internal crank that is totally silent. No more sounding like a boat wench while in the woods. Fully adjustable stock so that the smallest to the biggest person can shoot it comfortably. The ability to take the front end off and it fitting in a case about the size of a O/U shotgun case with the zero not changing when put back together. Any cross bow that is designed and built well will shoot 100 yards accurately. Just saying, it will be worth consideration!


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 5, 2018)

What would be the name of that bow so we know what to look for, thanks


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 5, 2018)

Arrow - the bow will still be wide, though - correct?

Rarely, from a technology standpoint, does the genie go back in the bottle. 

If the Ravin stays as hot as it is right now, I see most companies trying to adopt similar technologies. 

Reports on the mentioned bow would be great!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 5, 2018)

What would be the name of that bow so we know what to look for, thanks

The bow is called the Assassin

Arrow - the bow will still be wide, though - correct?

It is built on the "Micro" frame so it's 20" wide which is on par with most of the compound cross bows on the market. 

Rarely, from a technology standpoint, does the genie go back in the bottle. 

If the Ravin stays as hot as it is right now, I see most companies trying to adopt similar technologies. 

This industry has always been a copy cat industry.
 I'm sure there will be companies that build things to compete with the Ravin. Keep in mind that not everything has been positive with the Ravin. There is a government recall in Canada on the trigger and they have a recall on their nock. Reports have been negative on Ravin's customer service. With any new platform there will be problems once the product is in production and they go into the market and start being used. The benefit to the new Excal is you have some of the tech that people like in the newer cross bows but it's on a bow that is truly the 4WD of the cross bow industry and product that you can change the string in the field. Because we all know you aren't going to nick your string with a broadhead at 2PM on a Tuesday when you can go to your local shop and get it fixed,
 it's going to happen at 5:30 AM on a Saturday! 

Reports on the mentioned bow would be great!

As soon as I get back from the ATA show, I will post some videos for you guys on here and give you a look at it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 5, 2018)

*sneak peek*

here is the best picture we have out right now


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 6, 2018)

That would be awesome thanks


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 6, 2018)

I will keep watching!

No insult but it sounds like you have a vested interest in the bow you are talking about. 

Nothing wrong with that and Excalibur has a grea and loyal following.  

The lack of width of the Ravin intrigued me. 

I already have a 2017 Parker at 380 FPS — I really don’t see buying another wide bow. 

Parker’s are built like a tank and they have good customer service. 

Appreciate info on any and all new technology bow.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 6, 2018)

Jim Boyd said:


> I will keep watching!
> 
> No insult but it sounds like you have a vested interest in the bow you are talking about.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I am the regional sales manager for Bowtech / Excalibur, so I am definitely biased.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't have a car in this race, I've never even held a raven. Most people wouldn't believe the difference a spine indexed, spine sorted, weight sorted, top grade xbow arrow makes. 
It'll turn a fair grouping xbow into a long range killer. Even an Excalibur.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 7, 2018)

BowanaLee said:


> I don't have a car in this race, I've never even held a raven. Most people wouldn't believe the difference a spine indexed, spine sorted, weight sorted, top grade xbow arrow makes.
> It'll turn a fair grouping xbow into a long range killer. Even an Excalibur.



Absolutely Lee, most every cross bow that is well made will be very accurate, but you can take it to the next level spending a little time and money on your arrows.


----------



## Low Gap (Jan 10, 2018)

*crossbow arrow*

Would you tell us fellow xbow shooters how do you pick the perfect arrow


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 13, 2018)

Just saw where the 2018’s are out ! Now have a R10 (400fps) and R20 (430fps) plus a “sniper” version of the R20


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/Excalibur.Crossbow/videos/1813022598748463/


----------



## oppthepop (Feb 16, 2018)

Guys i'm about to pull the trigger most likely on a Barnett Ghost 420. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 16, 2018)

Low Gap said:


> Would you tell us fellow xbow shooters how do you pick the perfect arrow



As bad as it might sound, generally speaking stock arrows that are included with a cross bow are lower end arrows. Companies can not afford to put premium arrows in these packages. This puts you at a disadvantage if the cross bow you are looking at needs special arrows.

However the 1st thing to do it find some premium cross bow arrows like the Black Eagle Executioners as well as some that are made by Gold Tip and Easton. For my Stryker 360 I used the Black Eagles with brass inserts and used the Parker Capture nock. Then, I take each arrow and number them and shoot them through paper. Yes, I shoot my cross bow through paper. But instead of doing it to "tine" the cross bow, I am doing it to ensure that all of my arrows are reacting the same out of the bow. Most of the time they shoot a bullet hole, but if they do not, I turn the nock to the next vane and shoot it again. I get all of the arrows I plan to shoot shooting a bullet hole. This might eliminate some arrows from being acceptable. Then I go to the range.

I make sure that my bow is sighted in and generally do this with one arrow. Then I shoot all my arrows at the maximum distance I would shoot an animal. Which I say is 60 yards but the truth is, I don't think I would shoot at a deer past 40. However I finish at 60 yards. Shoot all my arrows several times and make sure they all hit exactly the same. This may also cause you to cull an arrow or two that just won't behave.

For my Excalibur I have only played with the Quill arrows. They are 16.5" and pretty short. This summer I plan on 1. Cutting some Executioners down and testing them and 2. Using the Executioners at full length and testing them. Using a longer arrow in an excalibur is fine, the only problem is it puts the point of the arrow out past the sturip. I son't think this is unsafe by any means but there is something to be said for the broad head to be "protected" and inside the bow.

All of the time I have spent in the cross bow industry and knowing what I know, if I were walking into a shop to pay retail for a cross bow, there is no doubt in my mind that it would be an excalibur.

Oh and Lee, we have a new external crank that is made on a one way bearing and is totally silent. No more sounding like a boat crank when you cock your bow!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 21, 2018)

Great info, Guru - I definitely have some of the arrow issues you describe. 

I have just kept shooting til I found 5-6 that shot well and kept them on hand. 

I shoot practice Rage or Montec heads and never shoot field points. Always shoot Lumenocks also. 

My practice arrows are exact replicas of what I hunt with.  

I shoot to 60 with my 380 FPS Parker but want the deer at 35 yards or less. 

Have shot 7-8 in the last 4 years and the furthest was 30 yards.  


Again, appreciate it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 26, 2018)

Low Gap said:


> Would you tell us fellow xbow shooters how do you pick the perfect arrow


Unless you have the equipment, you cant make or pick one. To spine index one about all you can do is turn the nock to the next vane and try it. Spine indexing and sorting is done on a spine tester. I use the ram spine tester. You can order them from custom arrow builders though. Jerry at South Shore Archery is a good start. Before I purchased a spine tester I got a dozen from him.  Worked great. You'll get a lot less fliers per dozen from a custom builder. They'll cost more though.


----------



## DEERFU (Mar 6, 2018)

I have been shooting the Parker Thunderhawk for a few years and have been well pleased with it. Decided to take the leap to recurve when I got a heck of a deal on the Excalibur Matrix 360 (I absolutely love it). I haven't held the Ravin but after struggling to get string work in a timely manner I'm gonna stick to the recurve for now. That new Assassin is sweet! Hope I can fit it in my budget next year. Btw- I'm gonna keep my others just for fun shooting and helping get the grandkids started.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 7, 2018)

I am staying with my 380 FPS Parker until I can afford something very high end, like one of the Ravins.... or some other technically advanced bow.


----------

